# Honda LPGA Thailand Preview & Pairings



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

The LPGA moves to the Thailand for the playing of the Honda LPGA Thailand. Many of you may remember last year's exciting finish when Amy Yang won this event by 2 strokes over Yani Tseng, Stacy Lewis, and Mirim Lee. 

Here are the key details: 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: Honda LPGA Thailand Preview & Pairings


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

The first round pairings are now available: 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: Honda LPGA Thailand Preview & Pairings


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Here are the leaders after round 1: 

1	Lexi Thompson	-8	
2	Kyu Jung Baek	-7	
3	Amy Yang	-6	
4	Jenny Shin	-4	
4	Azahara Munoz	-4	

For more scores: 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: Honda LPGA Thailand Preview & Pairings


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Leaders after round 2: 

1	Amy Yang	-9	
2	Jessica Korda	-8	
2	Kyu Jung Baek	-8	
2	Lexi Thompson	-8	
5	Haru Nomura	-6	
5	Chella Choi	-6	
5	In Gee Chun	-6	

For more scores: 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: Honda LPGA Thailand Preview & Pairings


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Leaders after round 3: 

1	Lexi Thompson	-16	
2	In Gee Chun	-12	
3	Amy Yang	-11	
4	Hee Young Park	-9	
5	Xi Yu Lin	-8	
5	Ha-Na Jang	-8	

For more scores: 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: Honda LPGA Thailand Preview & Pairings


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Final results: 

1	Lexi Thompson	-20	
2	In Gee Chun	-14	
3	Jessica Korda	-13 
3	Amy Yang	-13	
5	Chella Choi	-11	
5	Haru Nomura	-11	
5	Hee Young Park	-11	

For more scores: 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: Honda LPGA Thailand Preview & Pairings


----------

